# Bubble Counter Fluid ?



## Ironfin

I have finally got my 10 lb aluminum CO2 tank yesterday and the regulator several weeks ago. I am ready to get the tank filled next week and put things together. :hihi: 

Can somebody tell me if there is speical fluid to be put in the bubble counter ? 

Do people use just water inside ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Wasserpest

I use water... I don't see why I'd need to use anything gooey, it's not like the water turns brown and smelly... :tongue:


----------



## PhreelancR

I use baby oil inside my bubble counter, as it slows down the bubbles allowing me to get an accurate reading.


----------



## Opiesilver

And if you over pressure the line when you first setting it up you don't take a chance of blowing it strait into your tank either. Water is much better and really cheap. (I'd love to say free but we all know it's not.)


----------



## Ironfin

Thanks to all your responses. I think I will use water as you guys have suggested just that it might be easy to clean if I ever need to. Baby oil is an idea but it might be difficult to back out of this option if I ever change my mind of going back to water.

Thank you all.


----------



## rkundla

I used an oil for wooden cutting boards (food-safe mineral oil) and it messed up the rubber o-ring on my AquaMedic bubble counter. Leaked CO2 like a sieve after that.  

Water works fine and as Opiesilver said, no mess. roud: 

Ron


----------



## shalu

I use water as well :icon_bigg


----------



## putty

I use water, I have noticed that the level has dropped over the last two months though.


----------



## Ibn

Use water myself, and really don't see the point of using anything else other than that.


----------



## malkore

the water will slowly evaporate. monthly you should top it off so it stays half full.
I recommend R/O or distilled water, simply so it doesn't leave mineral deposits as it evaporates.


----------



## Momotaro

I use RO water for the very reason Malkore mentioned.

Mike


----------



## Ironfin

So it has to be water for me too. It just sound too messy for me with the oily stuff. Thanks guys. :icon_bigg


----------



## IUnknown

This is the other option I have seen,


> I know that Sera bubble counter contains Glycerine. Like Lyndle Schenck
> said, due to the higher viscosity, the bubble is more consistant, rises
> slower and makes counting easier. Glycerine is said to be "neutral towards
> fish and plants" according to Sera.


----------



## Ironfin

*IUNKnown....*

Sorry I have not heard of Glycerine being used in Sera regulator. This is the stuff they use in soap and beauty product. Where can you get it at this natural form ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Rex Grigg

Here in the states you can get glycerin at most any well stocked pharmacy.


----------



## Ironfin

Thanks Rex, I think I will try water first to see if I have a problem counting bubble.


----------



## smp

I get glycerin at the Walmart. You have to ask the pharmacist for it. Last bottle was $2.57 for 4oz. (Works great for "fever" blisters on the lips.)

I just got a regulator and I'll put some in the counter. Thanks for the info/idea.


----------



## NJAquaBarren

mineral oil.


----------



## Darkblade48

NJAquaBarren said:


> mineral oil.


Great dig up on the old thread


----------



## redman88

he didn't just dig it up. he beat life back in to it


----------



## Aheartlessfish

mines dry up every month and its annoying to have to take apart the tubing and pipette water down the small nose (since i dont wana wrench it out) taking the baby oil approach once i get my hands on some.


----------



## 150EH

Momotaro said:


> I use RO water for the very reason Malkore mentioned.
> 
> Mike


I use RO water that been blessed by the Pope!!!


----------



## Wasserpest

Lol. I tried mineral oil because everyone said it's the right stuff, and my low end bubble counters all clogged. So I went back to water. Needs to be refilled every 3 months or so, but no big deal.


----------



## Rony11

The thread is from 2004 and brought back to like in 2009 and again in 2012


----------



## DanG

I use glycerin. Cheap and available in any pharmacy. It slows down the bubbles, so easier to count. Also doesn't evaporate as fast, and also seem to stop any back flow (even though there is a built in check valve so there shouldn't be any back siphon) so the set up seems more reliable with glycerin than water. Just my experience. I've barely touched the contents of the glycerin bottle running two bubble counters for well over a couple of years.


----------



## mordalphus

Boy, baby oil sure is a mistake the first time even a little tiny bit gets into your line (like when accidently putting your needle valve on full blast while changing your tank out). If you have a ceramic or atomic diffuser, it'll never work again. Made that mistake once about 3 years ago, and will never ever do it again. Water is not as much of a pain to refill once every few months as replacing all of your diffusers every few months.


----------



## theblondskeleton

This sounds like a terrible plan, but after my mineral oil fed into my atomic diffuser, I soaked it in soapy water for an afternoon. Now, you don't want to do this and then put it right into your tank - it would kill everything, obviously. But after rinsing like a madman, and then running co2 through it into a cup of water for a while, it was fully functional and nobody died. A little labor intensive, but it saved me $30. The bubbles looked like foam.


----------



## pejerrey

8yr old thread! Wow!


----------



## babyboyblue

I'm going to use distilled water... would rather refill it and not worry about it going to the diffuser.

See you guys in this thread 3-4 years from now again!


----------



## cradleoffilthfan

I use regular water from the tap.......dechlorinated of course, not sure if that matters but.....I refill mine every 2 to 3 weeks, but it's not that bad.


----------



## 150EH

Rony11 said:


> The thread is from 2004 and brought back to like in 2009 and again in 2012


I didn't realize that someone had dug it up but when I came back and saw the post by Rex Grigg I looked at the date right away!

Only a handful of the original poster's are still here, and 2 are still Mods!


----------



## knuggs

I use the water from my tanks, but evaporation is a PITA in my area. Might have to give the Glycrerin a try since I didnt see anything negative about it.


----------



## airdrieaquarist

*8 years and counting?.......*

I just don't want to see this thread die. SAVE THE THREAD!

Anyway, I'm cursed with a crappy Aquamedic Co2 regulator/solenoid and needle valve (so not happy with it) and i'm sure now (Thanks to this thread) that if I used anything but water in my bubble counter, it would never work again and i'd have to replace the whole thing....

wait.....i'm off to pick up some glycerin.


----------



## Wasserpest

Just chiming in every 10 years... :hihi:

The biggest problem with my bubble counters is that the glasses (plastic) tend to crack and leak after so many years. Just orders 3 replacements, I wish they would make them more durable.


----------



## Coronel

Has anyone used Korallin's Bubble Counter Liquid?
Product description says it's a special high viscosity liquid to prevent evaporation and spillage in Bubble Counter. Sounds like glycerin, does anyone know what it is? Any cons in just using glycerin?


----------



## Darkblade48

Coronel said:


> Has anyone used Korallin's Bubble Counter Liquid?
> Product description says it's a special high viscosity liquid to prevent evaporation and spillage in Bubble Counter. Sounds like glycerin, does anyone know what it is? Any cons in just using glycerin?


I have never heard of this product, but you can just use regular glycerin.


----------



## talontsiawd

I used water when I used an external bubble counter. It's easier than mineral oil and less messy. Now that I have one on the regulator, it is a total pain to try to refill so I use mineral oil.


----------



## InfinitR

h2o


----------



## rdmustang1

This is the thread that will never die. It keeps being brought back to life. 2004 -> 2009 -> 2012 -> 2013 -> 2014.


----------



## Steve002

Water works well and only evaporates over a long time. Plenty of time to clean it and refill it when you do a tank changover. RO water would be great if you have it but if you don't tap water is fine.


----------



## larams67

Vegetable Glycerin. Works great. Doesn't evaporate.


----------



## flight50

Oh no, no dying yet, lol. Glad I crossed this thread thru google searching. 

When I first used the jbj style bubble counter several years back, it became as much as a chore as diy co2 in my case. I got tired of the water evaporating but dealt with it reluctantly. The co2 rig I am working on now will be a 4 or 5 port manifold with bubble counters. I will be trying out the glycerin approach for having to top off multiple counters would tee me off eventually. If glycerin does indeed aid in back siphoning, that is an bonus regardless if there are inline check valves or metal check valves such as Clippard mjcj's installed under the bubble counter itself.


----------



## matthewa5

Gettung ready to setup my first co2 system. I realized i didnt have any fluid with my kit, so im glad i saw this thread. Im going to give water a try.


----------



## Okedokey

I use inox food grade. Sold as a lubricant (machine oil type), its non-toxic, non-corrosive and is a light tan colour making it easy to read the bubbles. No evaporation.

Inox. Spray some in the bubble counter, stays for ever.


----------



## Kntry

I'll add to keep this revived!

I have Glycerine in my bubble counter and it foams up when the CO2 is on. There is so many bubbles in the counter, there is no way to tell how many bubbles are coming out.


----------



## rick dale

*fluid*

I run pressurized co2 . I have a GLA regulator with an electronic solenoid , and a milwaukee ph controller , therefore i do not run any fluid in my bubble counter. I simply turn my co2 up to the point of getting a 1.0 degree drop in my ph and let the controller take it from there. In doing this , I dont have to worry about my BBS rate or the bubble counter going dry or putting what ever fluid I use in it , into my tank.


----------



## plantetra

Is mineral oil safe for aquarium if spilled by accident? Setting up a new external bubble counter this Wednesday.


----------



## talontsiawd

plantetra said:


> Is mineral oil safe for aquarium if spilled by accident? Setting up a new external bubble counter this Wednesday.


It's a pain to get rid of, I have upped my bubble rate too much and got it in my lines, it stays on top. A skimmer will take care of it. I actually introduce it to my tank after oiling my butcher block counter tops more often than through my bubble counter. A little bit is no issue, a lot, it can be a pain. Seems safe enough though, never had issues myself with plants or live stock.


----------



## burr740

Steve002 said:


> Water works well and only evaporates over a long time. Plenty of time to clean it and refill it when you do a tank changover. RO water would be great if you have it but if you don't tap water is fine.


How fast the water evaporates depends on bps. It may last a few months @ 1-2 bps. But with a steady stream of too many bubbles to count, it's liable to need refilling every couple of weeks


----------



## Wasserpest

Rony11 said:


> The thread is from 2004 and brought back to like in 2009 and again in 2012





rdmustang1 said:


> This is the thread that will never die. It keeps being brought back to life. 2004 -> 2009 -> 2012 -> 2013 -> 2014.


Zombie thread. :hihi:

Keep it up folks.


----------



## plantetra

Ha ha this is a solid thread. Thread alone has 11 years of experience. I am planning to have mineral oil for 3 reasons, 1 due to the constant evaporation of water, 2, my bubble counter will be in the field of light, there is a high chance of algae and third is my assumption/opinion. When we say BPS, the actual CO2 varies with water meneral oil and glycerin. 

Did anyone have issues with the check valve using mineral oil?


----------



## talontsiawd

burr740 said:


> How fast the water evaporates depends on bps. It may last a few months @ 1-2 bps. But with a steady stream of too many bubbles to count, it's liable to need refilling every couple of weeks


I found mine didn't last very long, maybe 2 months before I couldn't tell. Probably a combo of bubble count and the fact solenoid gets hot. 

Mineral oil has lasted me years. Not only that, my bubble counter has lasted for years and hopefully will last a lot longer because I am not unscrewing it all the time. 

If I had an inline bubble counter, I may consider water instead as some seem to wick out the oil more than others but for my on regulator bubble counter, mineral oil has suited me very well.


----------



## PAXpress

talontsiawd said:


> I found mine didn't last very long, maybe 2 months before I couldn't tell. Probably a combo of bubble count and the fact solenoid gets hot.
> 
> Mineral oil has lasted me years. Not only that, my bubble counter has lasted for years and hopefully will last a lot longer because I am not unscrewing it all the time.
> 
> If I had an inline bubble counter, I may consider water instead as some seem to wick out the oil more than others but for my on regulator bubble counter, mineral oil has suited me very well.


Found this thread in google... Amazing that this thread has been around longer than I've been out of high school jeez. 
More on topic. I use water in mine currently. Can't see anyone saying anything bad about glycerine aside from someone saying it foams up too much... Might give it a try.


----------



## johnson18

I'm trying to decide which solution to use for my bubble counter on my new pressurized CO2 system. Since I found this lovely old thread, I figured I would revive it once more for opinions. I'm currently leaning towards glycerin or mineral oil. I'm also not sure how full to full the bubble counter, maybe half or three quarters full?


----------



## Kubla

I don't get the argument for using glycerin because it's thick and slows the bubbles down and makes it easier to count. Turning down the needle valve does the same thing. I realize that the same size bubble will contain more CO2 because it will be under more pressure. Is it going to make enough difference were the increased CO2 content makes up for the lessened bubble rate.


----------



## 691175002

I've had my CO2 system for long enough that I trust it to be stable. Once my flow rate is set I don't bother checking it again - the bubble counter has been dry for at least 16 months now.

A glace at the diffuser or reactor outflow is enough to know if its working or not.


----------



## talontsiawd

I am still using mineral oil for two reasons. It's easy to get at a regular store and doesn't evaporate. I don't even know how long I have had mine in the counter but I feel it is at least a year. I have an on regulator bubble counter so taking it off isn't exactly fun, plus it is plastic so I am quite positive it would have not have lasted the 7 years it's going or so if I was using water. Water has the advantage of not being a problem if you over fill (which I have done with mineral oil). If you overfill with mineral oil, it will get to your diffuser, will get in your tank. I do 3/4 of my counter but again, it's been awhile.


----------



## Tank31

johnson18 said:


> I'm trying to decide which solution to use for my bubble counter on my new pressurized CO2 system. Since I found this lovely old thread, I figured I would revive it once more for opinions. I'm currently leaning towards glycerin or mineral oil. I'm also not sure how full to full the bubble counter, maybe half or three quarters full?


I'm setting up my system this weekend, and I was wondering the same thing. I'm also leaning toward glycerine. Any last minute opinions/tips?


----------



## Dman911

Tank31 said:


> I'm setting up my system this weekend, and I was wondering the same thing. I'm also leaning toward glycerine. Any last minute opinions/tips?


Unless you are using a check valve without rubber parts I would not use mineral oil or glycerin, these can cause rubber to swell. Just my 2 cents.

Dan


----------



## Darkblade48

I would stick with plain water


----------



## Aqua99

Darkblade48 said:


> I would stick with plain water


Same... I can't even remember how many months ago it was that I filled mine. It's still at the point that I don't need to add a single drop. Zero worries if anything ever goes wrong with water.


----------



## F-dawg

What's the ish if I use saltwater?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911

F-dawg said:


> What's the ish if I use saltwater?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Why saltwater?

Dan


----------



## F-dawg

Dman911 said:


> Why saltwater?
> 
> Dan


Wrong forum... I got a saltwater tank.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911

F-dawg said:


> Wrong forum... I got a saltwater tank.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Lol ok I was like why would anyone put saltwater in a drop checker.

Added: Was I was tired I meant bubble counter. No more posting right before bed

Dan


----------



## Wasserpest

In my case, mineral oil managed to migrate through the check valves into the needle valves and made a big mess. YMMV.

The higher your bubble rate, the more inconvenient is using water. It evaporates faster, and of course makes it hard to count bubbles. For lower bubble rates (say up to 2-3/sec) water works very well as BC fluid.

Use distilled water to prevent buildup of scale on the glass/plastic.


----------



## Axelrodi202

I just use tank water. The liquid will eventually make it through the rest of your connections and into the tank. I'd rather not have an oil slick in my tank.


----------



## Tass

Bringing this thread into 2018! 

After a google search found this thread to be top in the results on the topic it had to be done. 

Read all the replies here on the subject i think my conclusion for my new Co2 set-up is thus... Put water in it... Adjust over the 1st month until i'm happy with the Co2 level in the tank. Then let the bubble counter just dry up as it's no longer needed. When my fire extinguisher is empty and i replace it i'll then refill the counter and use it to get my levels back to how they were prior. Then let it dry out again. Rinse and repeat.

Thanks for all the advice and... Viva la bubble counter fluid thread!


----------



## KG7

I'm currently looking up information before starting my first C02 tank and noticed that this 15 year old thread had been dead for over 4 months and it's not right so I had to register and comment.


----------



## psychofisho

Bubble counters are useless, even on nano tanks, and even on setups using an inline diffuser.
Use the drop checker or the pH differential monitoring to how much, how often, and in what direction to adjust the needle valve. Don't turn the needle valve based on the rate of bubbles.

Ended up using my bubble counters dry, as a water catch, to hold any small amount of water that works past the checkvalves, towards the regulator. But you need to attach a small piece of tubing on the inside the bubble counter for it to act as a catch.


----------



## evil8

I'll have to remember the distilled water for mine. I'm still looking for an affordable 20lb CO2 cylinder. I have everything else just sitting there waiting.


----------



## WiyRay

Sorry-but-not-sorry to never let this thread go to rest. Registered specifically for this thread! 

As a late night crazy thought. Has anyone considered putting Flourish Excel in the bubble counter? 

I'm not sure if it would evaporate but if it gets into the system, it'll at least be beneficial in a tiny way.


----------



## DigityDog70

Mineral Oil, now going on 3 years, no issues.


----------



## talontsiawd

WiyRay said:


> Sorry-but-not-sorry to never let this thread go to rest. Registered specifically for this thread!
> 
> As a late night crazy thought. Has anyone considered putting Flourish Excel in the bubble counter?
> 
> I'm not sure if it would evaporate but if it gets into the system, it'll at least be beneficial in a tiny way.


I clean my diffuser by injecting Hydrogen Peroxide first, then Excel second. I leave the Excel in, about 4 ml and I have no idea how long it stays in before water may combine with it. I get ultra fine bubbles, way better than when it was new. I don't think there would be any downsides, not quite the same, but similar.


----------



## wspy

talontsiawd said:


> WiyRay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry-but-not-sorry to never let this thread go to rest. Registered specifically for this thread!
> 
> As a late night crazy thought. Has anyone considered putting Flourish Excel in the bubble counter?
> 
> I'm not sure if it would evaporate but if it gets into the system, it'll at least be beneficial in a tiny way.
> 
> 
> 
> I clean my diffuser by injecting Hydrogen Peroxide first, then Excel second. I leave the Excel in, about 4 ml and I have no idea how long it stays in before water may combine with it. I get ultra fine bubbles, way better than when it was new. I don't think there would be any downsides, not quite the same, but similar.
Click to expand...

Excel seems like a viable option! I should try this.


----------



## Bettatail

See Rex Grigg's post again, semper fi and RIP..




Food grade mineral oil is my choice, but only fill to no more than half of the bubble counter. it last for years and doesn't make problem as water if gets into the metering valve and solenoid.

Glycerin can be used, but for much higher co2 injection, because one bubble in glycerin equals to many bubbles in water or mineral oil.


----------

